# GH Booster



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All; 

So after moving out of the city, i found my place was sitting on some pretty hard water. After trying different sources for a year i finally set up and RO/DI filter. Very happy with the water, however, i'm having some issues using Seachem equilibrium. It is great as raising the KH, but i need to dose a ton to get the GH up into 4-5dGH (all the while biomagnifying potassium despite weekly 50% water changes). 

Does anyone have a good lead on a GH booster.. or know of a place i can buy the calcium sulfate? I have a place i can get my Macro nutrients (no micro) but that is about it. 
Thanks in advance


----------

